# Jailbreak Greenpoison



## pimpin (16 Février 2011)

J'ai lu la sortie du tout nouveau jailbreak de Greenpoison pour l'apple tv 2 en untethered. D'où ces questions:
- quelqu'un a til essayé, cela marche r'il
- peut revenir en arrière  si ça plante ou si un nouvel os plus intéressant sort
- quels sont les avantages: quelles appli peut oninstaller avec le JB ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (16 Février 2011)

moi j'ai fais l'Phone avec 

-en tout cas ce qui est sur c'est que si les devs mettent que ca marche et vu que c'est la version finale, ça va marcher 

-avant le jailbreak, synchronise avec iTunes et fait une sauvegarde de l'appareil, comme ça si ça foire tu restaure à partir de cette sauvegarde et ça fait comme si rien ne s'était passé. 
Si tu veux faire la mise à jour de l'iOS qu'il y a dessus quand un nouveau sortira, iTunes > mettre à jour. Ça supprimera ton jailbreak et tu gardera tout ce qui est "officiel" (comme une mise à jour normale en fait)

-pour les applis installables post-jailbreak, principalement des trucs de streaming pour regarder direct par la WiFi des films de ton ordi sur ta TV, des jeux etc...


----------



## Laurent Fignon (16 Février 2011)

GreenPapy a dit:


> -avant le jailbreak, *synchronise avec iTunes* et fait une sauvegarde de l'appareil, comme ça si ça foire tu *restaure à partir de cette sauvegarde* et ça fait comme si rien ne s'était passé.
> Si tu veux faire la mise à jour de l'iOS qu'il y a dessus quand un nouveau sortira, *iTunes > mettre à jour.* Ça supprimera ton jailbreak et tu gardera tout ce qui est "officiel" (comme une mise à jour normale en fait)
> 
> -pour les applis installables post-jailbreak, principalement des trucs de streaming pour regarder direct par la WiFi des films de ton ordi sur ta TV, des jeux etc...



Euh ?
On parle d'une AppleTV et pas d'un iPhone/Pad/Pod. 
-> Pas de synchro avec iTunes (comme on l'entend avec un iPhone...), 
-> Pas de restauration à partir de iTunes 
-> Une mise à jour de iOs directement depuis le Net sans passer par iTunes...



Laurent F


----------



## pimpin (16 Février 2011)

on peut brancher aplletv sur l'ordi via un cable mini usb-usb mais cela lance t'il itunes pour une sauvegarde?


----------



## Tkotm (17 Février 2011)

Oui tu peux faire un restore si besoin via Itunes.

L'avantage de cette version de JB c'est qu'on a plus besoin de rebrancher l'aTV pour booter après une coupure électrique.

Et l'avantage de JB son aTV, il me semble que ca a déjà été répondu, mais c'est principalement l'installation de XBMC et/ou PLEX qui permet de lire, par exemple, un grand nombre de format de vidéo directement depuis un NAS.

J'utilise le JB sur l'aTV quasi depuis sa sortie, j'ai aussi essayé les versions betas de l'aTV (pour les devs iOS) et j'ai pu reinstall la version "classique" via itunes sans problème.


----------



## pimpin (17 Février 2011)

Tkotm a dit:


> Oui tu peux faire un restore si besoin via Itunes.
> 
> L'avantage de cette version de JB c'est qu'on a plus besoin de rebrancher l'aTV pour booter après une coupure électrique.
> 
> ...



Merci des ces précieuses précisions... Je vais donc tenter l'aventure! Si j'ai bien compris il n'y a pas d'autres appli genre m6 replay ou pluzz qui permette de  faire de la catch tv directement sur l'appletv.. Peut etre à l'avenir si Apple se décide enfin à faire des apps pour l'atv afin de la rendre vraiment plus attractive


----------



## Tkotm (17 Février 2011)

il y a des AddOns sur XBMC qui permettent ce genre de chose.
Pour l'instant ca ne marche pas encore sur l'aTV mais d'après les forums, en tout cas pour m6 replay, on devrait avoir une version compatible de l'addon ce we.
(Voir l'avant dernier message ici : http://passion-xbmc.org/releases-scripts-et-plugins/m6-replay/180/)


----------



## pimpin (17 Février 2011)

A y est, le JB est super simple à faire (suivre les instructions en respectants l'ordre des manip et dans le temps imparti) et c'est fait. No prob pour installer nitotv. En revanche, pour XMBC , ca bug. Je ckique l'instal et après y a la roue qui tourne pendant quelques minutes puis ça revient au menu????
J'ai installé weather menu qui met la météo dans le haut de l'écran sur la page principale. Je ne vois pas où régler la ville choisi, ni comment enlever cette appli. Quelqu'un le sait?


----------



## Ions (17 Février 2011)

Salut

Pour installer XBMC sa ne marche pas a partir de l'instal dispo dans nito
Il faut le faire a l'ancienne, en SSH ligne de commande
J'ai mis un petit tuto sur mon site  www.ituilerie.com
Tu trouvera les commandes a entrer


----------



## vinceLeBarbare (23 Février 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,
j'ai une petite question concernant le jailbreak via greenpoisOn : Combien de temps cela a pris chez vous? 
Car j'ai lancé le jailbreak il y a 2h et GreenpoisOn tourne toujours (Jailbreaking...)... 
Il n'y a plus de lumière sur mon ATV2.

Pensez vous que ca a planté et qu'il faut que je recommence?

Merci a vous pour vos réponses


----------



## pimpin (23 Février 2011)

pas normal, chez moi ca a pris 3 minutes....
pour xbmc, j'y comprends rien a terminal alors j'ésprais que ca allait mercher avec nitotv, ce n'est pas le cas


----------



## Tkotm (24 Février 2011)

Même en suivant les instructions de ce lien : http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/installer-xbmc-en-video-595422.html
?


----------



## jpong (10 Mai 2011)

pimpin a dit:


> A y est, le JB est super simple à faire (suivre les instructions en respectants l'ordre des manip et dans le temps imparti) et c'est fait. No prob pour installer nitotv. En revanche, pour XMBC , ca bug. Je ckique l'instal et après y a la roue qui tourne pendant quelques minutes puis ça revient au menu????
> *J'ai installé weather menu qui met la météo dans le haut de l'écran sur la page principale. Je ne vois pas où régler la ville choisi, ni comment enlever cette appli. Quelqu'un le sait?*



Salut a tous,

Je fais remonter ce topic car j'ai le meme probleme que Pimpim concernant Weather:
quand j'installe l'appli "weather mainmenu", ca s'affiche bien mais je ne sais pas comment configurer (changer de pays, changer l'heure...)
quand je clique sur weather du menu principal de nitoTV, ca bloque et l'appleTV reboot... Pourquoi?


----------

